# mink cross polecats



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i see its posible to cross mink with polecats, would never have thought it possible. they do cross in the wild.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bassy 1019 said:


> i see its posible to cross mink with polecats, would never have thought it possible. they do cross in the wild.


Yes Europian polecat and Europian mink have been know to hybrid in the wild.And there polecat/mink hybrid offspring are fertile.

Here's a wild caught Europian polecat/mink hybrid.Caught in Eastern Estonia.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I know this is such a lame responce but, Lush, I want one!:gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

thank you gazz for the pic, have never seen one in the wild, was hopeing some body was going to put up a pic, lovely


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pop corn at the ready......


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

gazz said:


> Yes Europian polecat and Europian mink have been know to hybrid in the wild.And there polecat/mink hybrid offspring are fertile.
> 
> Here's a wild caught Europian polecat/mink hybrid.Caught in Eastern Estonia.


:flrt::flrt: that's very cute


----------

